# Fishing Tattoos



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been thinking about getting a tattoo dedicated to my favorite hobby for awhile. I was wondering if anyone on the board had a fishing tattoo they would like to share. Ive had several ideas from the fish themselves to the 3-D hook through skin kinds. I really want a topless mermaide on my forearm that I could make dance but for some reason the wife disaproves. Thank you to anyone that is willing to share and I will certainly update this when I choose my design.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

My favorite tattoo of all time was one that a guy in the navy had. The tatto was:


-- Elmer Fudd tattooed on the man's buttocks. Elmer's gun was pointing into the man anus.

-- Caption: "I know you're in there silly rabbit."

Maybe a derivative of Elmer with a fishing rod?? But what Caption??

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Instead of skull and bones maybe "fish skull" and bones? 
or <br>
<br>
something like this?
<img src="http://qmackie.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/russell-fortier-fish-skeleton.jpg?w=500&h=336">


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This snakehead would look pretty neat.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Tattos are cool;man;you guys need to be fishing more often.We talk about stuff like this in January;Fishing season aint dead yet.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

^ True. Haha. That's when whas tart posting about random stuff. Also when I Read over old posts on this board.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been thinking about a circle hook stuck in my calf with a bit of string I have seen it done and done right it is bad ass


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Some of these posts are boreing me to death;Im gonna head out;and get a good fishing report that will break up this boredom.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

BigJeff823 said:


> Some of these posts are boreing me to death;Im gonna head out;and get a good fishing report that will break up this boredom.


Nobody is making you read these "boring" posts. If you dont likem then dont read or comment on em. Dick


----------

